# South London Cheese'n'wine Bookgroup 2011



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome everyone to a shiny new thread.  

We have our book for January - The Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck - but no date or venue as yet.

Let the discussions begin!

(I vote for Thursday 20th, or Thursday 27th.  Wednesday 26th also possible.)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm liking the book so far, perfect in a post-christmas back at work ennui sort of way.

So where are we meeting up?


----------



## Spark (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd prefer the 26th or 27th. I hope my flat may be in a suitable state for hosting by then.

I'm enjoying what I've read but not got very far yet.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2011)

Crispy, can you use your special mod powers to make this a sticky please.  

Must.  Buy.  Book.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2011)

or go to library 

I'm keeping an eye on the thread from the sidelines, was too sick for xmas bookgroup, and have been shocking at fitting in reading in between work and college over the last year... but wine and cheese... 

List of 2010 books for those who're interested:

Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert
The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
The Trial - Kafka
Flashman - George Macdonald Fraser
The White Tiger - Aravind Adiga
Vermillion Sands - J G Ballard
Delta of Venus - Anais Nin
Potrait of the Artist as a Young Girl - Grayson Perry
Beyond Black - Hilary Mantell
Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
For Whom the Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway
The Grapes or Wrath - John Steinbeck


----------



## zora (Jan 10, 2011)

Any of those three dates work for me.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2011)

Due to lack of communication, we have TWO copies of the book now.   Does anyone want one of them?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2011)

I wouldn't mind. I probably won't finish it, but keen to read it


----------



## Spark (Jan 17, 2011)

Spark said:


> I'd prefer the 26th or 27th. I hope my flat may be in a suitable state for hosting by then.
> 
> I'm enjoying what I've read but not got very far yet.


 
I'm afraid I'm going to have to be a bit rubbish and won't be able to host - should still be able to make it either day but not 100% and likely to be late.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 18, 2011)

Shall we make it Wednesday 26th then?  Does anyone want to host?

I'm loving the Steinbeck.  He's such a wonderful writer.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 23, 2011)

I can host, 27th would be slightly better if that's ok?. I can do 26th as well


----------



## zora (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for your offer to host  Am still good for both dates. But I assume it's the 27th then if that suits our host best? Will check again on Tuesday to see what the final decision is on the date.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 24, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> I can host, 27th would be slightly better if that's ok?. I can do 26th as well


 
That's cool by me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello booky people  I am shortly moving back to slightly outside South London and was wondering if I can join your group...should be able to make it into town in time, assuming Mr K can get back from work to take over childcare.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Take cheese and wine and I reckon you'll be in there


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> Hello booky people  I am shortly moving back to slightly outside South London and was wondering if I can join your group...should be able to make it into town in time, assuming Mr K can get back from work to take over childcare.


 
New blood!  Hurrah!

When are you moving?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 26, 2011)

If you don't know where I live, pm me for my address - it's about 10-15 mins from brixton


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> New blood!  Hurrah!
> 
> When are you moving?


 
In a couple of weeks, so will miss this time around, but hopefully make next month  It will be nice to meet some Urbanites where we can actually see and hear each other properly


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> In a couple of weeks, so will miss this time around, but hopefully make next month  It will be nice to meet some Urbanites where we can actually see and hear each other properly


 
Do you know where you'll be living yet?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah, this is going to clash with drink n learn, which has membership overlap. I'll be going to that, cos i haven't even touched the book


----------



## Spark (Jan 26, 2011)

not sure if i'm going to make it tomorrow at all now.  I'll try and pop a long for a bit (haven't read all the book though)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Do you know where you'll be living yet?


 
Sutton, so on the train line that goes through Tulse Hill...should work. I think


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2011)

Herne Hill is closer to the common venues  (Or loughborough junction for my place)


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Ah, this is going to clash with drink n learn, which has membership overlap. I'll be going to that, cos i haven't even touched the book


 
We should try to avoid that clash in the future.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2011)

May, are you coming tonight?

I will try and make some mulled wine (stop laughing) its freezing


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> May, are you coming tonight?
> 
> I will try and make some mulled wine (stop laughing) its freezing


 
  I can bring some of the bottled Lidl stuff if you like.  Will be nice to pretend it's Christmas again.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I can bring some of the bottled Lidl stuff if you like.  Will be nice to pretend it's Christmas again.


 
Yeah sure, do you just have to heat it up?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't make it tonight, sorry, but will try and do next month


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah sure, do you just have to heat it up?


 
Indeed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

So... the new book?

*drum rolls*

Sorry I didn't make it, worked late then felt rubbish


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2011)

The next book will be "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil" by John Berendt.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Garden-Good-Evil-Berendt/dp/0099521016

We even have a date!  Thursday 24th February.  Venue TBA.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

400 pages


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2011)

I got this in BG secret santa 5 years ago (5 years! ) - it's a great book


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

A great BIG book?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2011)

An easy read though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

No copies in my libraries, so have ordered it - hoping it'll force me to take lunch breaks!


----------



## Spark (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry I didn't make (crazy work moving madness)

Great book - I read it a few years ago but I think t was borrowed so I'll need to find a copy for a refresher.

Fingets crossed thoug I'll be able to host next month.


----------



## october_lost (Feb 4, 2011)

Interested in coming along, but might not be able to read the book in its entirety.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2011)

Really enjoying this book


----------



## eme (Feb 19, 2011)

Got the book on audio from the library today (only version they had in stock!), so see you on the 24th - yay! 
[gets cheese hat on]


----------



## Ms T (Feb 20, 2011)

Any volunteers to host this month?


----------



## Spark (Feb 21, 2011)

I haven't managed to even get hold of a copy of the book this month, let alone read it. Happy to host though.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2011)

Can you send me your address please, Spark.  Ta.


----------



## Spark (Feb 23, 2011)

Pm sent. Anyone else need my address? About 7.30 onwards tomorrow if that's ok.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 23, 2011)

Ms T said:


> We should try to avoid that clash in the future.


 
We should try harder 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/343756-Next-Drink-n-Learn-Thursday-24th-February


----------



## Spark (Feb 23, 2011)

So is anyone else coming tomorrow?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2011)

Crispy said:


> We should try harder
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/343756-Next-Drink-n-Learn-Thursday-24th-February


 
That thread's only just gone up and we decided our date weeks ago.  

Is Drink-n-learn on a regular date?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 23, 2011)

No, but it is all verybmuch on brainaddict's say-so at the moment. Its probably too late to change now, but I'll mention it to him and hopefully this wont happen again


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

Spark said:


> So is anyone else coming tomorrow?


 I've got jam duties and am only halfway through the book, so no


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I've got jam duties and am only halfway through the book, so no


 
  Really?  It doesn't matter if you've only read half the book - that's pretty normal for book group!


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't read any of it. I have read it before but it was about 10 years ago and I can't remember it at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

My damsons have defrosted so need to make jam tonight, as I'm out tomorrow. Also, I've not read the book and really want to finish it.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 24, 2011)

I reckon a south London crack 'n' champagne bookgroup would be more popular


----------



## eme (Feb 24, 2011)

dammit - forgot it was tonight... 
Eat cheese for me...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 25, 2011)

Fucking evil hangover

The next book is Shock Doctrine, The Rise of Disaster Capitalism by Naomi Klein and we need somebody to host and a time which doesn't clash with you-know-what.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shock-Doctrine-Rise-Disaster-Capitalism/dp/0141024534


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2011)

Is she the one that wrote No Logo 

*off to google*


----------



## Ms T (Mar 1, 2011)

Drink 'n' Learn have kindly moved their meet to the beginning of the month, so maybe Book Group should be on *Thurs 24th March*?


----------



## october_lost (Mar 6, 2011)

At 576 pages its hardly light reading.


----------



## Spark (Mar 7, 2011)

The last 100 or so pages are notes.


----------



## zora (Mar 13, 2011)

Are we on for Thur 24 March then? I'll do yoga on Tuesday that week then, to give bookgroup my full attention.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't make that date, or the week after, as I mentioned before, but i think you should have it then anyway to keep the momentum going.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Mar 16, 2011)

*AHA  moment*

thanks to Sara29 I now see the book group is still going (wondered where the post notifications had got to!)

may try to make one soon - got a BeBook and this could give me a chnace to use it more...


----------



## Mainframeguy (Mar 16, 2011)

maybe it is the time of day but.... I ended up finding a February book.... but nothig for March,m whenever you get the next meet sorted what is the book may I ask?  I know a thread quote is likely, but I can take it, my shoulders are broad


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2011)

I've gone and double-booked myself so I'll miss this.


----------



## zora (Mar 21, 2011)

Confusion...to bookgroup this week or not to bookgroup, now that sleaterkinney is out as well?

This week isn't really ideal for me either cos I've got a plane to catch on Friday morning, but I promise to come if it's on and if we find a venue...(I'll happily host sometime, but not this week).

Started book today, have read introduction...


----------



## Mainframeguy (Mar 22, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Fucking evil hangover
> 
> The next book is Shock Doctrine, The Rise of Disaster Capitalism by Naomi Klein and we need somebody to host and a time which doesn't clash with you-know-what.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shock-Doctrine-Rise-Disaster-Capitalism/dp/0141024534


is this as in Kleinian economics or something?  or am I muddling her up with a Philosopher and thinking of Keynes?  Anyway, I'll not be at the March meet (whenever it happens) but shall be interested to hear what book is chosen....


----------



## Spark (Mar 22, 2011)

zora said:


> Confusion...to bookgroup this week or not to bookgroup, now that sleaterkinney is out as well?
> 
> This week isn't really ideal for me either cos I've got a plane to catch on Friday morning, but I promise to come if it's on and if we find a venue...(I'll happily host sometime, but not this week).
> 
> Started book today, have read introduction...



I'm happy to postpone to next week.  I could do with more reading time - started the book with great gusto but haven't had a chance to get much further.


----------



## october_lost (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't make tomorrow (even having read the book now); next week would be good for me also.


----------



## zora (Mar 23, 2011)

Next week Thursday then? 31st March? I'll be able to make it and Old Gergl might come, too.


----------



## Spark (Mar 23, 2011)

I can make then too.


----------



## Spark (Mar 30, 2011)

Are we still on for tomorrow? Can anyone host?


----------



## zora (Mar 30, 2011)

We can meet at mine if people don't mind hopping on the bus to Tulse Hill.  I'll send you a pm with my address, and to the other people on the thread who've expressed an interest in coming this month. 

If any other longstanding bookgroup members want to come and need the address, I think they all have my phone number.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking ahead to next month and my work schedule, Weds 21, Thurs 22 and Weds 27 are all good for me.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2011)

The voting was extremely lax, nonexistent even. The only heartfelt recommendation was Small Gods by Terrry Pratchett and we'll meet again on the 27th of April.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 25, 2011)

Bump!  I refuse to read Terry Pratchett but I'm up for hosting if noone else wants to...


----------



## Spark (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't make it thiis week but haven't read the book anyway as knew i'd be away a few days after the last one.


----------



## eme (Apr 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Bump!  I refuse to read Terry Pratchett but I'm up for hosting if noone else wants to...



I can come (from 9) and haven't read the book (still reading the one from 2 months ago!) but can bring cheese n wine...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't finished the book(I did try!) but I can come as well.


----------



## zora (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## eme (Apr 27, 2011)

I can come at the normal time now - is it 7?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 27, 2011)

eme said:


> I can come at the normal time now - is it 7?


 
7 or thereabouts.  

I think you all know where I live but if anyone needs my address, PM me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2011)

The chosen book after two rounds of AV voting was Mr Vertigo by Paul Auster. 

The other books were :
Aldous Huxley Biography, Nicholas Murray?
Earthly Powers, Anthony Burgess
Tender is the night, F. Scott Fitzgerald

We also discussed for future voting:
Dear Zari, Zarghuna Kargar
L’Étranger, Albert Camus
Buddenbrooks, Thomas Mann
Portrait of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
The Red Queen, Philippa Gregory
The Penelopiad, Margaret Atwood

The next date is 25th of May, venue tba


----------



## Ms T (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks all for a small but perfectly-formed bookgroup tonight.

After a lively discussion and nomination process, we have decided upon an everyday tale of levitating folk for our next meeting - Mr Vertigo by Paul Auster.  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mr-Vertigo-Paul-Auster/dp/0571173454 

Our next meeting will be on Wednesday, 25th May.


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2011)

Bump!

I've read more than half of this now and am enjoying it as much as when I first read it 15 years ago.  Does anyone want to host on Wednesday?  If not, I'm happy to.  If it's nice we can BBQ!


----------



## eme (May 22, 2011)

I've finished the book but won't be about til 9ish on Weds.. x


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2011)

I can do wednesday if you don't mind two in a row?, I will host next month.


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2011)

I've finished it now too.  

Anyone else coming?


----------



## Spark (May 24, 2011)

I'm a maybe, although I haven't even managed to get hold of the book let alone read it. I'll probably be late if I do make it.


----------



## zora (May 24, 2011)

Would be good to see you, Spark. And everyone else.  I'll come straight from work, so will be at yours around quarter to eight, Ms T.

Hurray for BBQ!


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2011)

Weather forecast is good, so I'll get some charcoal in.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2011)

just got a text message from someone (?) about this. i can't make it as i'm up north. if i was in london, i'd be there like a shot.


----------



## Ms T (May 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> just got a text message from someone (?) about this. i can't make it as i'm up north. if i was in london, i'd be there like a shot.


 
That's a shame.

I have bratwurst, and burgers and garlic bread.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2011)

9th Anniversary Bookgroup Curry @ Khans, Friday 1st July, the book is The Penelopiad by Margaret Atwood . Thread in community


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 4, 2011)

What was the name of the book?. i need something to save me from my Game of Thrones addiction


----------



## zora (Jul 4, 2011)

I enjoyed our anniversary curry very much - a brilliant evening with delicious food, great company and a good book that was enjoyed by all who read it iirc. 

*Our next meeting is Wed 20 July*, place tbc, there were plenty of offers from people to host, I don't think we decided on one? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

To allow for there being less than three weeks to the next meeting, and people's busy summer schedules and personal reading preferences (Game of Thrones, Hotel Babylon...to name but a few), we decided to read a short story/parable by Ursula LeGuin, The Ones Who Walk Away From Omelas. Apparently it's contained in a volume of her short stories called The Wind's Twelve Quarters, but it's also available to read online.


----------



## zora (Jul 4, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> What was the name of the book?. i need something to save me from my Game of Thrones addiction



Hehe, funny you should say that - I was just in the process of typing my post when your post popped up. Unfortunately the story itself is only a few pages long...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 4, 2011)

Sleaterkinney - can I borrow the second game of thrones book at some point?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm just watching the tv series, not the book atm.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 6, 2011)

zora said:


> I enjoyed our anniversary curry very much - a brilliant evening with delicious food, great company and a good book that was enjoyed by all who read it iirc.
> 
> *Our next meeting is Wed 20 July*, place tbc, there were plenty of offers from people to host, I don't think we decided on one? Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> To allow for there being less than three weeks to the next meeting, and people's busy summer schedules and personal reading preferences (Game of Thrones, Hotel Babylon...to name but a few), we decided to read a short story/parable by Ursula LeGuin, The Ones Who Walk Away From Omelas. Apparently it's contained in a volume of her short stories called The Wind's Twelve Quarters, but it's also available to read online.


 
Right, I'd like to turn up at this one. *rolls up sleeves, sets jaw*


----------



## Ms T (Jul 6, 2011)

camouflage said:


> Right, I'd like to turn up at this one. *rolls up sleeves, sets jaw*


 
Cool!  The venue will be announced shortly on this thread, so stay tuned. 

I see you're a prolific poster but I don't recognise your username.  Have you changed it recently?


----------



## camouflage (Jul 7, 2011)

Not recently no, but I did used to go by November if that rings a bell.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 19, 2011)

Just realised this is tomorrow!  Anyone up for hosting?


----------



## eme (Jul 19, 2011)

Can host here if you like?

--oops just saw Sleaterkinney offered a page back, so I'll do next month if that's still the case


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2011)

I did offer but I've got a bit of a cold at the mo, can you do this month and I will do next?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 19, 2011)

Just read the story online - v. interesting.


----------



## eme (Jul 19, 2011)

@ SK - yep sure...


----------



## zora (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking forward to tomorrow, will be there 7.45pm sharp, wines and cheeses at the ready.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks eme. Can't believe I've got a cold in the middle of summer.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello! We'll be there, see you around 8pm!


----------



## Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry for not making it this time - had to work late. Hope it was good and I'm looking forward to hearing what the next book is.


----------



## eme (Jul 21, 2011)

@ spark, no prob, @ camouflage, that jaw wasn't set firm enough  

Next one is 17 Aug, & we're reading The Fall of The House of Usher, by Edgar Allan Poe... Another short story!


----------



## zora (Jul 21, 2011)

That was great - thanks Eme for hosting on your fabulous picnic rug. 

Good discussion, tasty tasty spread, much drunkenness (<-- that was my last drunken bookgroup hurrah for a while, I will have gone sober by the time next bookgroup comes around...)


----------



## zora (Jul 22, 2011)

"The child in the cellar is public service broadcasting".


----------



## eme (Aug 8, 2011)

@sleaterkinney - you still up for hosting next week?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 16, 2011)

eme said:


> @sleaterkinney - you still up for hosting next week?


Yes, I'm hosting tomorrow, pm me if you don't know my address


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump!, It's tonight, see you all later


----------



## zora (Aug 17, 2011)

A cheery tale!  See you later


----------



## Ms T (Aug 18, 2011)

Great bookgroup last night!  Thanks for hosting sk.

After a lively nomination session, we took the unusual decision to choose books for both September and October.

September's choice is Lazy Thoughts of a Lazy Girl by Jenny Wren and it is SHORT!  We will meet on *Wednesday 28th September at Ms T Towers.*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lazy-Thoughts-Girl-Hesperus-Classics/dp/184391168X

October's book is The Stranger's Child by Alan Hollinghurst.  Date tbc.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Strangers-C...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313654928&sr=1-1


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2011)

Ms T said:


> September's choice is Lazy Thoughts of a Lazy Girl by Jenny Wren and it is SHORT! We will meet on *Wednesday 28th September at Ms T Towers.*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lazy-Thoughts-Girl-Hesperus-Classics/dp/184391168X


foreword by Jenny Eclair? 

*reads on a bit more*


----------



## eme (Aug 18, 2011)

Really enjoyed last night booky peeps  Thanks for hosting sk, & for muffins ms T... Hendo has a lovely reading voice


----------



## Ms T (Aug 19, 2011)

eme said:


> Really enjoyed last night booky peeps  Thanks for hosting sk, & for muffins ms T... Hendo has a lovely reading voice



He is very good at reading aloud - shame Jackanory's no longer with us really!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 24, 2011)

I have the book, and 28 Sept is in my diary  

I then start college again and won't have time to read  I am still reading the book from January!


----------



## eme (Aug 31, 2011)

broken link removed


----------



## Ms T (Sep 1, 2011)

eme said:


> Next book suggestion?  http://www.welovethisbook.com/beta/news/mad-but-faithful-cervantes-graphic-novel


 
Access denied.


----------



## eme (Sep 2, 2011)

How odd - try this (i didn't need to sign up to anything, just followed a link). This one has a 0 on the end and deffo works. http://www.welovethisbook.com/beta/news/mad-but-faithful-cervantes-graphic-novel-0


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 21, 2011)

Apologies - we've been off the radar again. I doubt we'll make September's as we've not read the book and won't have time, but I'm ordering October's book and will see you all then!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 27, 2011)

We're coming back from Sicily today and are ready to host with fine Italian delicacies. And what's more, we've both read the book and hendo's already got through next month's which he loved!


----------



## eme (Sep 27, 2011)

yay! See you at 7? 8?


----------



## zora (Sep 27, 2011)

Darn! I've gone and double-booked myself, am gonna sit this one out.

Definitely gonna make next month though, provided it'll be on a Wednesday. *rolls up sleeves and gets stuck into the new book*


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2011)

I haven't read anything.
Is it still OK if you haven't?


----------



## eme (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, just bring yr bookish self


----------



## Ms T (Sep 28, 2011)

7.30ish is great. And OU, you can read the book in a couple of hours and it can be downloaded for free on the Kindle. But do come anyway!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2011)

oh, it's today isn't it. i assumed wrongly it was thursday. i'll definitely come to the next one. i already have the book.


----------



## eme (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for hosting Ms T


----------



## zora (Sep 29, 2011)

When is the next one?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes; quite possibly due to being stuck at home ill for the last 4 days, I've actually read it!  I feel I should definitely take advantage of this and make sure my attendance to the next one is guaranteed


----------



## eme (Oct 17, 2011)

Waiting for Ms T & hendo to sync diaries


----------



## Ms T (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry people, our diaries are a nightmare.

My suggestion is that we go for Wednesday 9th November, which means we can have the Christmas bookgroup in mid-December.  Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Spark (Oct 25, 2011)

9th suits me. I'm really enjoying the book but only 1/2 way through and not going to have much reading time over the next week.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 26, 2011)

9th suits us too


----------



## eme (Nov 1, 2011)

aww boo, can't make it - next one... (Christmas!)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 8, 2011)

Where is it then?


----------



## zora (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll be there, too - where ever I'm summoned.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 9, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Where is it then?



Our house? Unless anyone else is desperate to host?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 9, 2011)

I can host if you don't want to do three in a row?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 9, 2011)

Alright then. See you later. Can you text people to let them know?


----------



## zora (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking forward. X


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 9, 2011)

I've texted a.s. and sparks, anyone else?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 9, 2011)

Sparrow said she was going last I knew.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for hosting last night sk.  I might have a hangover this morning.  

The legendary "bring a dish" Xmas Book group will be on Thursday 22nd December at Ms T Towers.  The book is the vaguely Xmas-related *The Good Man Jesus and the Scoundrel Christ* by Philip Pullman.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Jesus-...0070/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320921575&sr=8-2

This year's food responsibilities are:

spark - pre-dinner nibbles
Ms T- main tbc
zora - side dish tbc
sleaterkinney - cheese
Crispy Sparrow - dessert (trifle?)

eme - hope that date works for you and if it does could you bring something veggie?

Is anyone else coming to this?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2011)

Didn't we do that one last year?
I will trifle


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

not according to my spreadsheet 

(Northern Lights was 2007, but that's the only Pullman book)

College will be done by then, can I come? 

 (I will probably not be able to finish/start the book )


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2011)

sleaterkinney reminded me about this last night.
can i come please?
what should i bring? another dessert? a cake maybe?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Didn't we do that one last year?
> I will trifle


 
Probably.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> not according to my spreadsheet
> 
> College will be done by then, can I come?
> 
> (I will probably not be able to finish/start the book )





Of course you can lovely.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

I felt rude asking, I'm still reading January's book


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> sleaterkinney reminded me about this last night.
> can i come please?
> what should i bring? another dessert? a cake maybe?



You may. 

Other things we need:

Moar cheese
Crackers for cheese
Crackers for Xmas

Do we need cake if we have trifle?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

Some people might not like jelly  (I only like it in trifle )

I'll do crackers and some cheese (cheddar )


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2011)

Ms T said:


> You may.
> 
> Other things we need:
> 
> ...


thank you!
i can do cheese. there's no such thing as too much cheese.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

ok, I'll just do crackers, eating ones


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2011)

can we swap then? i'm brassic! unless you are too


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

ok, I'll do more cheese 

(I'll do cheddar, as sleater tends to do the soft french ones yeh?)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2011)

excellent! will bring some nice crackers


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

I have some membrillo I could bring too... goes nice with cheese


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2011)

sleater has to bring smelly cheese including vacherin - it's the Xmas book club law.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

Ill get a couple of hard not so smelly cheeses then.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2011)

Could I give a "definite maybe" to showing up on the evening if I drop off the christmas crackers in advance, please?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll take that as a "no" then, shall I?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

She might be at work or out Greebo


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> She might be at work or out Greebo


She's posted on urban since I did, and I pm'd.  Sorry, keep forgetting that people have lives.    at self


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 13, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Some people might not like jelly  (I only like it in trifle )


It is a jelly free trifle, however...


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2011)

Please can I come?
I know I haven't been for like YEARS, but I really want to read the book and will be able to make that Thursday (normally can't do Thursdays).. I can bring  wine, crisps, crackers X


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got the book now. It's good.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 28, 2011)

You can come of course, han, but I'm afraid there's no room for anyone else now. 

I will let you know what to bring nearer the time - someone's bound to drop out!


----------



## eme (Nov 29, 2011)

what are you making Ms T? Want to do something veggie that goes with / doesn't double up on sides


----------



## han (Dec 2, 2011)

Ace, thanks! Ah, we may be playing at the Albert in this Xmas band thingy at some point that eve but will deffo come for the early bit! X


----------



## han (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah, we're deffo playing at the Albert so I won't be able to make this now (despite  having read the book, for once! )


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2011)

I've just checked the date of this and have realised I'll be home in Leeds. I stupidly assumed it would be in the week before and not so close to Xmas, so sorry, but I won't be able to make it.


----------



## zora (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't forget to bring your Secret Santa books, folks.


----------



## eme (Dec 19, 2011)

cheers zora... had completely forgotten!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 20, 2011)

Indeed.  And here's a reminder of what folks should be bringing, in addition to booze.  Don't forget there are 10 of us!

Spark - nibbles
Ms T/hendo - main
eme - veggie main
zora - side
sleaterkinney - cheese
Biddly - crackers and moar cheese
Crispy Sparrow - trifle
Greebo - Christmas crackers

See you on Thursday, folks.  I suggest we kick off at 7 so we can get to the Albert in time for the festive singalong.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 20, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Indeed. And here's a reminder of what folks should be bringing, in addition to booze. Don't forget there are 10 of us!
> 
> Spark - nibbles
> Ms T/hendo - main
> ...


Can somebody pm me the address please?  Thanks in advance


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2011)

Got the cheese, should I bring bread as well?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Got the cheese, should I bring bread as well?



Bee's bringing crackers so I don't think bread is necessary.


----------



## zora (Dec 22, 2011)

Cabbage is a-braising.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2011)

I am reliably informed that trifle construction is underway.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 22, 2011)

Ham's a-simmering.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 22, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I am reliably informed that trifle construction is underway.



You're not making it I take it?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 22, 2011)

In other news, I have nearly finished the book.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 22, 2011)

crackers are erm in their box


----------



## eme (Dec 22, 2011)

forgot to defrost puff pastry.... which option if the defrost button thingies on microwave are for meat / chicken / fish? and for how long? Gah!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely evening, cheers for hosting and the delicious ham Ms T. Cheesy nibbles, spiced cabbage, boozy trifle, cheese from heaven... I forgot how much I miss food book group 

Nice to meet greebo too


----------



## Ms T (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not sure you meant to cross out the bit about Greebo.  

Thanks all for the delicious food contributions, to Greebo for the crackers, and to Zora for being a fab Secret Santa.  It feels like Xmas now!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm on my phone shhh  fixed now


----------



## Ms T (Dec 23, 2011)

For those too drunk to remember, the next meeting of the booze book group is Wednesday 25th January 2012.  The book is The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely to see those of you who were there, and thank you to Ms T for hosting it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the meal everyone, glad I went to the Albert afterwards, but I was feeling it this morning.


----------



## zora (Dec 23, 2011)

That was all kinds of festive, I had the best time. At some point this year it looked like it might be curtains for bookgroup, but we've ended on a phoenix like high.  Here's to bookgroup 2012! *raises pink cava to self and to the monitor*

Thanks to everyone for everything, Ms T for hosting and being my singalong buddy and to Bee for the pics, I've already sent the Santa photo on to my family.


----------

